# Chipper blades



## murphy4trees (Apr 4, 2004)

How often do you sharpen your chipper blades?..
How much does it cost and where do you get them sharpenned?
How many sets do you own?
Are there any superior brands?
Anybody sharpen their own blades??
Etc...
I like to run 5 or six sets, to keep anvil adjustments to a minimun... and I should probably change them more often..

PS.. I request that the moderators let this thread stay here for a while
Thanks


----------



## topnotchtree (Apr 4, 2004)

How often my blades get sharpened naturally depends on the jobs I do. Dragging brush across dirt to chipper. Chipping old brush piles, etc. All add up to dull blades. I usually change them about 3 times a year. 


P.S. Maybe if this thread was to last it should have been in the proper forum.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 4, 2004)

I change knives about once per month. I sharpen my own. Simmonds are all I've used besides the original 2 sets-I bought 4 sets of Simmonds but it is about time to buy more.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a couple local guys who charge .50-.55 per inch, so 4 Bandit 7.5 inch knives cost about $55.00

I just took advantage of Zenith Cutter's awesome sale (till 4/30) and got 4 sets of knives for $16.50 each!! Regular price is about $28.00. www.zenithcutter.com That will give me 5 or 6 sets.

I recently retired a couple sets of knives, and may have to do one more. Sometimes we get huge gouges that may be due to guys not being careful and chipping rocks. I thought the problem was poor knife quality with a set I got from Bailey's, but don't know for sure. I think the Zenith knives are OK, likely not the best though. We've discussed this before, and several said the Zenith worked for them.

Dan, I assume you meant to ask why the knife closest to the feed table dulls quicker than the one closer to the disc shaft. This is because the outer knife sees action all the time, the inner only on larger material.

So I'll rotate them for the second setting, which results in a little less cycle time the second time. This way you can get four changes before sharpening needed. I don't keep track, but we change knives every 50 hours or so, which is 1-2 months. Also change to a fresh anvil edge is is as needed, every second or third rotation. This is important to keep everything square. The Bandit 250 doesn't do as well with stringy stuff like oak twigs, filbert, etc, as my old Mitts and Merrill hand fed. and neat chips pack into the truck better, plus are easier to give away.


----------



## ORclimber (Apr 5, 2004)

4 sets of 4 16" blades, cost me $1 an inch to sharpen. Simonds blades. They can last up to 3 months but depends on how many rocks the groundies send through. 

I've been wanting one of these. The $280 model. http://www.saw-toolsharpening.com/Knife Sharpeners.html
Edit: Foley-Belsaw says that unit isn't sturdy enough for chipper blades...


----------



## murphy4trees (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe this thread belongs here... sharpening chipper blades is not necessarily a large equipment issue... Its part of the business..


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 5, 2004)

i recently had some blades sharpened the bevilled edge was at 36 degrees,manufacturers specs were 40 so the guy where i was getting them done says i wont take to much off as to save blade life i say ok,bacause there was a raise in the beville between angles it would barely chip had the hole face re done and it works fine.probably wont b happening to any of you guys but watch out a blade sharpened at 40 degrees will hold its edge much longer as its a thicker cutting point.bigger disc machines top edge are usually dull in no time,anyone seen the greenmech chippers they have round blades top idea just to small infeed for my liking anyway they said they will bring a 9'' machine for me to demo ill wait till i have a heap off fertinia to put thru ha ha


----------



## rbtree (Apr 5, 2004)

Dan,

Call Zenith and mention promo code 4294.
800 223 5202


----------



## Matt Follett (Apr 5, 2004)

Funny thread for me to read this week... Careful sharpening your own...

I redefined the term hand grinder on sunday!!!!! OWCH son of a ....

Grinder slipped and I left a 'flesh' wound on my left hand 2" long

Anyway I obviously therefore hand sharpen mine a few times between sending them in, with the little Bandit I like to touch up at least once a month. maybe 5-8 touch up then they go in to be squared up.


----------

